

Ask HN: [Desperate] Where to get urgent help with deploying app on AWS? - kull

I spent already 12 hours trying to deploy a simple flask app on AWS (my 1st time setting up server etc.). What&#x27;s the best place to get help? I don&#x27;t want any forums or hints, I need somebody just take my AWS credentials and set-up things to make it work, the explain it to me what was done. Of course, I am ready to pay for help.
======
andor
You can always ask on IRC...

Does you app run locally already? If not, learn how to do that. Afterwards
start an AWS VM with your favorite distro, and deploy like you did locally.

~~~
kull
Yeah, locally it runs. I suspect it's something with a port configuration or
wsgi , I just never done this before , and after all night fight, I give up.
What about airpair.com? Any other sites like that out there ?

~~~
andor
You can Skype me if you want, username is (deleted). If it already works
locally, it shouldn't be that difficult.

~~~
kull
thx. request sent

